# Small RV Park in Seadrift



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Small private RV park (only two sites) in the center of town. 6 blocks from Seadrift harbor. Walking distance to restaurants, bars and grocery store. Very relaxed regulations. You're re welcome to leave your boat and RV there full time. $150 month. Call,PM, or email for more details. 512-783-7051, [email protected].

We currently have availability.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

We have one spot left for the summer months...Give me a call if you are interested


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

We have a apot that has opened up. Its the best time of year in Seadrift


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

New phone number 512-588-4560


----------

